
'I Left My Dream Job at Google to Join the Marijuana Revolution' - silasisonhacker
http://www.thekindland.com/i-left-my-dream-job-at-google-to-join-the-1001
======
djabatt
Your new job sounds like a dream

------
mikeisonhacker
Marijuana is about a lot more than getting high. This is awesome.

